# Silver Star Chickens



## sandeep

I have just bought a silver star chicken, that's what I thought does such a chicken exist, she is docile and seems to fit in with my younger hens, she is 23 weeks my RIR and my blue Orpington's are about 13 weeks and I have also got a blue belle at 23 weeks old. Though question is has any one else heard of a silver star chicken. She is long legged and rather big


----------



## sandeep

sandeep said:


> I have just bought a silver star chicken, that's what I thought does such a chicken exist, she is docile and seems to fit in with my younger hens, she is 23 weeks my RIR and my blue Orpington's are about 13 weeks and I have also got a blue belle at 23 weeks old. Though question is has any one else heard of a silver star chicken. She is long legged and rather big


She is the one in the middle


----------



## Bee

Never heard of it. Could be an Australorp/White Leghorn cross maybe? Usually when they label a bird "star" it's a proprietary genetic line developed from two high production layer breeds to create a crossing of the two, like Red Stars and Black Stars, and marketed as a "breed" but it's not considered a true breed unless it consistently breeds true to those traits and colors when bred with one another.

Usually the "stars" are sex link crosses that enable the hatcheries to provide assurances of pullets only to battery operations, as they are born with the females one color and the males another.


----------



## sandeep

Thank you this is hefpfull


----------



## Jim

Looks a lot like the Silver Grey Dorking we used to have, sold her, we didn't want a white or near white egg... But, see if she has a fifth toe. The Dorking is an old breed dating back to at least Cesar! They are docile and squatty and sweet. Maybe even a mix of that.


----------



## Jim

Looking back again, my wife had a picture, not as much alike as I thought. But, could have some mix in her.


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Does She look like this


----------



## sandeep

Hi Jim


She looks a little bit like your but darker at the bottom will take another picture of her


----------



## Frantz Etienne

The first time that I heard of the silver- star chicken was from a poultry catalog that offered them as a broiler type chicken; they also stated that they breed true, thus allow people to raise their own meat birds. Unfortunately, I lost the catalog.


----------



## dawg53

I had a Black Star that looked exactly like Sandeep's hen. She was a beautiful hen and the best layer I've ever owned...bar none.


----------



## Sara Silver

I had never heard of a Silver Star, so I did a quick Google search and it didn't turn anything up as far as a chicken breed... But I did find a hatchery/poultry farm equipment warehouse by the name of Silver Star. Is it possible that's what the person you got her from meant? That they were actually just giving you the origins of a mixed-breed chicken?


----------

